# LaMancha/Nubian cross?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering the other day what a LaMancha/Nubian cross would look like. Does anyone have a picture of one? Just curious :greengrin:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't have a pic but they look really funny. Lamancha/boer crosses too. The ones I have seen have ears sort of like an elf eared lamancha but the end are floppy and round like a nubian or boer ear :ROFL: They look very funny.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I've seen LaMancha/boer crosses before (my friend had like 5 of them.) They are adorable!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Nubian doe was supposed to be pregnant by a handsome LaMancha buck when I got her. Alas, she was not pregnant at all. We were so sad. We wanted those crazy LaNuMancha babies!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The little black goat in my signature is a Nubian/LaMancha. I'm on my phone so I can't put a picture but she basically looks exactly like a Nubian with elf ears.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is one at birth, dam is Nubian, sire is LaMancha


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a boer/lamancha 50/50 cross. She was about 8 months old in this picture clipped for fair time.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Our LaMancha/Nubian cross. We will be having LaMancha/Nubian cross babies the end of March.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

EandEBoersWV said:


> This is a boer/lamancha 50/50 cross. She was about 8 months old in this picture clipped for fair time.


hey that girl is a real beauty!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are adorable!!! Love the ears!


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you jaycee.


----------

